# Bread baking in dry climate?



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm finding I need to add a little more water to my bread machine recipes. Is this because of my dry WY climate? Thanks.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Dry climate is a big factor. The moisture level in your flour is also a big factor. It is quite normal to make adjustments to any bread recipe as a result of local conditions.

Never leave the dough sitting in open air where it may form a dry crust. Always keep it covered or better yet in a small closed humid space.

Jeff


----------

